# [PHP] tout fout l'camp (resolu)

## marvin rouge

bon, suite Ã  une fausse manip sur mysql (la package),  je fais un revdep-rebuild. Plein de lib "broken", et faut re-emerger dev-php/mod_php et dev-php/php.

dev-php/mod_php me sort une erreur:

```
/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile gcc  -Imain/ -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/main/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/main -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/mbregex -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/ext/xml/expat -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/Zend    -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -pthread   -c main/internal_functions.c -o main/internal_functions.lo 

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/ext/wddx/php_wddx.h:26,

                 from main/internal_functions.c:67:

/var/tmp/portage/mod_php-4.4.0-r1/work/php-4.4.0/ext/xml/expat/expat.h:894: error: conflicting types for 'XML_FEATURE_UNICODE'

/usr/include/libxml2/libxml/parser.h:1196: error: previous definition of 'XML_FEATURE_UNICODE' was here

make: *** [main/internal_functions.lo] Erreur 1

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

!!! ERROR: dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function php-sapi_src_compile, Line 532, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Donc:

```
equery belongs /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/parser.h
```

 qui me rÃ©pond au le package en question c'es libxml2 , que je rÃ©-emerge. Mais toujours la mÃªme erreur sur mod_php.

Quant Ã  dev-php/php, il me fait le mÃªme genre d'erreur ...

```
/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile gcc -DJNI_12 -D_REENTRANT '-DJAVALIB="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/jre/lib/amd64/libjava.so"'  -I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/include -I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/include/linux -Iext/java/ -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/java/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/include -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/main -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/mbregex -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/xml/expat -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/Zend    -march=k8 -O2 -pipe   -c /var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/java/java.c -o ext/java/java.lo 

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/wddx/php_wddx.h:26,

                 from main/internal_functions_cli.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/xml/expat/expat.h:894: erreur: types conflictuels pour Â« XML_FEATURE_UNICODE Â»

/usr/include/libxml2/libxml/parser.h:1196: erreur: dÃ©finition prÃ©cÃ©dente de Â« XML_FEATURE_UNICODE Â» Ã©tait ici

make: *** [main/internal_functions_cli.lo] Erreur 1

make: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.4.0 failed.

!!! Function php-sapi_src_compile, Line 532, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

qu'est ce que je loupe ? (sachant que je peux pas faire revdep-rebuild, je suis dÃ©jÃ  en train de le faire ...)Last edited by marvin rouge on Fri Sep 09, 2005 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Ben deja, fais nous voir tes USE flags.. ?

et fais-nous un "emerge -Cp mod_php" pour voir ce que tu as d'installe deja...

Et tu as quoi comme apache?

----------

## marvin rouge

Apache2.0.54-r13

USE flags:

```
USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr chroot crypt curl dba dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber java jpeg junit kdeenablefinal libwww lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska mikmod motif mozsvg mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mysql ncurses nls nowin nptl nptlonly nvidia ofx ogg opengl pam pdflib perl php png python quicktime readline real ruby samba scanner sdl slang spell sqlite ssl subtitles svg tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib linguas_fr linguas_en_GB userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"
```

Flags pour mod_php:

```

# emerge -pv mod_php

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r1  +X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc (-fdftk) (-firebird) -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -imap (-informix) +ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +png -postgres -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB 
```

Pour le emerge -Cp, je voit pas son interÃªt ? il me rÃ©pond

```
dev-php/mod_php

    selected: 4.4.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

je sais que Ã§Ã  n'aide pas mais tu n'est pas le seul apparemment... peut-Ãªtre un bug  :Confused: 

----------

## Trevoke

emerge -Cp nous dit combien de versions de php_mod tu as -- et lesquelles.

php_mod est slotte, pour une raison ou pour une autre...

Aussi, pourquoi est-ce que tu as "amd64" dans tes USE flags?

 */usr/portage/profiles/use.desc wrote:*   

> # The following flags are NOT to be set or unset by users
> 
> alpha - indicates that architecture is 64-bit Alpha
> 
> amd64 - indicates that architecture is AMD64
> ...

 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Aussi, pourquoi est-ce que tu as "amd64" dans tes USE flags?
> 
>  */usr/portage/profiles/use.desc wrote:*   # The following flags are NOT to be set or unset by users
> 
> alpha - indicates that architecture is 64-bit Alpha
> ...

 C'est le profil qui les rajoute, pas moi. C'Ã©tait un extrait de "emerge info".

----------

## marvin rouge

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> je sais que Ã§Ã  n'aide pas mais tu n'est pas le seul apparemment... peut-Ãªtre un bug 

 

Ouaip. Y'a un bug ou ils disent que re-emreger la libxml2 rÃ©soud le pb, mais pas ici ...

EDIT : le bug en question

Ceci, dit, j'ai pas de "access violation" dans la sandbox.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai le même problème sur mon laptop, pas mon desktop... je vais essayer de réémerger libxml2 et je dis quoi...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai le même problème sur mon laptop, pas mon desktop... je vais essayer de réémerger libxml2 et je dis quoi...

 Ah oui, dis quoi ... ceci dit, j'ai déjà re-émerge la libxml2. Sans changement.

EDIT: des infos sur PHP 4/5:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377385.html

----------

## marvin rouge

Hop, je double poste, mais c'est pour la solution.

```
emerge unmerge mod_php

emerge unmerge dev-php/php

emerge dev-lang/php

```

Y'a migration de php vers dev-lang, c'est un php-5, et ici ça marche  :Smile: 

+

----------

## xaviermiller

oki, je vais essayer, car j'ai de nouveau eu le problème "XML"...

en plus que MySQL est passé à la 4.1, je ne suis pas encore tout à fait remis du dernier "sync"   :Confused: 

----------

